# T380 mags



## BacSi (Jan 22, 2007)

Where would be the best place to go for original bersa mags as only one comes with the gun. Bac:smt022


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

*bersa mags*

i found the gun shows profitable. take your factory mag with you to compare. dont take the sellers word its a factory mag.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

I would try HERE


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

I found The Outdoor Source cheap. $24.19 for the 380 7rd Original factory mag without shipping so figure around 30.00 bucks. www.outdoor-source.com


----------



## BacSi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*www.condorsflight.com or www.yourgunparts.com* :smt033:smt1099


----------

